# Stay for one night forums



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Dear Mods please can you arrange for the following to become a pole 
Thank you.

"OK then lets strike whilst the iron is hot lets start with a name.

I have pulled out of the thread name suggestions that have a deliberate inference of "Just passing through" I propose we start with a name for this group and ask a moderator to start a new thread that has a catchier title 'MHF free over night stop group' with vote for the name choice options on the following...........

Stop over 
Just Passing 
Drive safe 
one night stand 
Brief encounter

Please http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-101053.html

I know watching the rugby perhaps after the rugby."


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that you should have given a link to the original topic. Because for anyone that hasn't read that topic, your post might not make sense.....if you see what I mean :wink:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Briarose.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DONE


----------

